# انا ادرس تخصص هندسة اتصالاات والكترويات



## سيف المحيط (6 فبراير 2010)

انا ادرس تخصص هندسة اتصالاات والكترويات 

ويوجد هنا قسمان منفصلان هنا الكترونيات واتصالات لماذا مالفرق بينهما


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

الفرق كبير وستعرفه عند دراستهما


----------



## yamany17 (7 فبراير 2010)

الم يكن افضل تقديم شرح موجز يفيده ويفيد غيره شكرا


----------



## mohamad.sabeh (10 فبراير 2010)

I will write the reply in english because its easier for me. 
First of all I am a communication engineering graduate. The difference between communication engineering and electronic engineering is not very huge, but basically the idea behind each major is different.
When it comes to communication engineering, you learn the different techniques on how to transfer information from one place to another using electrical signals by modulating the signals either analog or digital modulation. 
Communication engineering has a wide range of study, such as mobile communication, satellite communication, radar communication, microwave engineering, digital data communication and many more.
Electronic engineering focuses more on the applications of integrated circuits and their designs. In electronic engineering you go deep into circuit details of different ICs. You also may take a few power related subjects. 
But basically, only the last year of your study will be different regarding the subjects you will study which will specialize in one field of either communication or electronic.
I hope this helped you have an idea about both majors.


----------



## wab (11 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس اتصالات حديث التخرج..يمكنن ان اعطيك مثال مبسط يوضح لك الفرق بين مهنس الاتصالات و الالكترونيات..و خلال دراستك في المراحل المتقدمة ستفهم هذا الفرق بوضوح من تلقاء نفسك

اذا اخذنا جهاز الموبايل كمثال.. يختص مهندس الاتصالات بكيفية انتقال الكلام من شخص الى آخر..الشبكة المستخدمة..التردد المستخدم..بروتوكولات الاتصال..سرعة انتقال البيانات..معدل الخطأ.. اي انه يبحث في كيفية انتقال البيانات نفسها من نقطة الى نقطة

اما مهندس الالكترونيات فمجال تخصصه هو جهاز الموبايل نفسه..كيف تتم صناعته و الدوائر المستخدمة و كيفية اصدار الاشارة والطاقة المستهلكة ..الخ

مع العلم ان المجالين مرتبطين لدرجة كبيرة و تعتبر الاساسيات متشابهة


----------

